# Viper 350HV Autolocking after car starts



## jag17057 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is very easy to get locked out with this feature. How do you deactivate auto-lock feature on the Viper 350HV? Please help I don't want to have to jimmy the car again.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

350HV manual


----------



## jag17057 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you i have the manual as well but couldnt figure out how to turn off autolocking ... Please help...


----------

